# funworks dual slalom rahmen



## sept (3. Dezember 2001)

ja ich bins wieder und das thema rahmen ist immer noch für mich wichtig da ich noch keinen geeigneten rahmen gefunden habe.
aber mir ist da doch einer leicht ins auge gestochen und jetzt würde ich gern wissen was ihr davon haltet leider hab ich kein bild oder etc. ich hoffe jemand kennt ihn vom namen her


----------



## ChrisKing (3. Dezember 2001)

Der Rahmen is zwar günstig aber ich würde ihn nicht empfehlen für Trial! erstens ist die Rahmengrösse bisschen gross mit 38cm und die Kettenstreben sind mit 420mm zu lang. Die ganze Geometrie is eh nich auf Trial ausgelegt. Die ganzen dual rahmen wie der Funworks, dual faces etc. sin halt nich auf Trial ausgelegt sondern eben auf Dual und Dirt. Du bist denk ich mir mal an dem Funworks interressiert weil der Preis eben ganz gut is im Vergleich zu den richtigen Trial Rahmen. Aber wenn de noch irgendwie 400 Schleifen mehr locker machen kannst, dann hol dir den Devil Bug Trial Air. Der is saugeil, leicht und super geometrie. Der is grad im Angebot bzw bei Devil is gerade Ausverkauf. Kostet 1000 Eier (400 mehr als der Funworks) 

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo Hüpf (3. Dezember 2001)

wieso nicht ein Zebdi von Planet-X?
super steif, supergeile geometrie (400mm kettenstreben), günstig, 2 jahre garantie...

habe einen kleinen bericht und bilder unter vtcz.ch plaziert

http://www.planet-x-bikes.com/
die online bestellung funktioniert super (ist innerhalb einer woche geliefert)


----------



## trialelmi (3. Dezember 2001)

hi 
versuch doch mal einen vernünftigen rahmen z.b. hoffman den bekommst du auch gebraucht günstig bei lorenz hoffmann www.hoffmannbikes.de. zur zeit hat er2 kompletträder 1400 und 1600 ocken. er hat mit sicherheit auch rahmen gebrauchte. 

cu Trialelmi


----------



## Trialmatze (4. Dezember 2001)

Hallo,

im Prinzip wurde schon alles gesagt. Ich wollte nur nochmal die Aussage unterstützen, dass du dir auf keinen Fall nen Fun Works oder nen Dual Faces holst. Ich fahre selber seit 1 1/2 Jahren Trial mit nem Dual faces DSF3 und mich kotzt es wirklich an, dass ich mir diesen Rahmen geholt habe (knapp 2 Monate Wartezeit, Scheißverein!!!). Scheiß Geometrie! Nen Dualfreund hat den Fun Works Rahmen den du dir holen willst/wolltest. Der ist sogar beim Dual fahren total unzufrieden damit. Mal vom Trial abgesehen. Total weich!
Diese Rahmen sind zwar günstig aber Trialungeeignet. Glaub mir und den anderen. Spare lieber noch nen bisl und kauf dir nen ordentlichen. Die Brieftasche wird es dir zwar net danken, aber mit nem Trialrahmen fällt dir vieles einfacher. Als ich das erste mal  mit dem Crescent Ilions gefahren bin, war ich einfach nur begeistert. Da liegen Welten dazwischen. Das kann man sich gar net vorstellen. 

Gruß
Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (5. Dezember 2001)

So nu geb ich auchnoch meinen Senf ab.

Erstens generell würd ich bis anfang 2002 mitm Rahmenkauf warten denn ab da soll generell Garantie 2 Jahre gegeben sein (auch für Rahmen oder!?) So das is eigentlich genuch damit

und wenn man nicht genug geld hatt kann man ja auch einen Rotor Trial Rahmen nehmen!?

Ich hab keine ahnung wie schwer der ist und wie Teuer oder Stabilität.

Aber die Geometrie so wie ich gesehn habe ist in etwa wie beim Devil oder Crescent.

380cm Kettenstreben und innenlager glaube auf Achshöhe wie beim Devil. oberrohr glaube 57cm auch inetwa gleich. Einzige unterschied is zum Crescent kein gebogenes Oberrohr und eben kein 2cm über Achshöhe hohes Innenlager.


Cu
Ronny


----------



## sept (5. Dezember 2001)

Ja also so weite danke erst mal für die ganzen antworten.
und wegen den trialrahmen von Devil Bug Trial Air ich hab den auch schon mal gesehen und der hat mir auch gleich richtig gut gefallen aber na ja der preis.und das selbe ist auch bei den hoffman bikes ich weiß dass man für nen ordentlichen trialrahmen schon ordentlich bezahlen muss aber na ja 1000 DM ich weiß ja nicht


----------



## trialelmi (5. Dezember 2001)

Ja also so weite danke erst mal für die ganzen antworten. 
und wegen den trialrahmen von Devil Bug Trial Air ich hab den auch schon mal gesehen und der hat mir auch gleich richtig gut gefallen aber na ja der preis.und das selbe ist auch bei den hoffman bikes ich weiß dass man für nen ordentlichen trialrahmen schon ordentlich bezahlen muss aber na ja 1000 DM ich weiß ja nicht

also da bekommst du ein komplettrad 1 saison gefahren und immer topzustand für 1400.- ocken und nicht für einen rahmen. 
check it up baby

cu


----------



## [hai-r-ider] (6. Dezember 2001)

jo aber die garantie beschränkt sich auf normales fahren (von punkt a - b) wenn er beim rummhoppel bricht hat sich was mit garantie


----------



## trialelmi (7. Dezember 2001)

hi
also da er ein händler ist muss er dir auch garantie geben. und diese räder sind für trial und nur für trial konzipiert. da stimmt halt alles dran. also mit garantie.

cu  Trialelmi


----------



## gonzo_trial (7. Dezember 2001)

Hm naja so isses aber leider nicht immer

Mein bruders Rahmen nen
Hitec Trial

is nu kaputt und nochnix garantie auch die Gabel war dabei und ne woche zuvor gebrochen

nach 2 Monaten nochnich mit Garantie

Auf der Page steht auch seit neustem

Garantie nicht bei Trial Dual ... einsatz


wozu bauen die fun und trialrahmen wenn man die nicht für sdiesen Einsatz nutzen kann!?

Freschtheit sag isch nur!!

Aber als der Rahmen gekauft wurde hat uns keiner darüber aufgeklärt also wird um Garantie gekämpft!!

Ciaoio
Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (7. Dezember 2001)

hi
tja bei einem hoffmannrad wäre das nicht passiert.


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. Dezember 2001)

buahr bekommst bei hoffman provision oder was!? 

Naja mein nächstes Wirdn Crescent Ilions

Ciaoi
Ronny


----------



## trialelmi (8. Dezember 2001)

hi
ne aber ich fahre eins und zum andern bin ich in der sczene  drin und bekomme einiges mit.
cresent ist auch in ordnung.


----------



## biketrialer (9. Dezember 2001)

elmar dich findet man echt überall coole sache,
wir sehen uns next year, mein kumpel max fährt jetzt ein hoffmann ultralight 26" total geiles gerät!
sehen uns bestimmt am 14.4. in schatthausen......
trial rulez toto


----------



## sept (9. Dezember 2001)

so ich hab mir mal das bike von hoffmanbikes angeschaut  sieht nich schlecht aus aber woher weiß ich ob auch wirklich alles noch inordnung ist und ob das mit dem bestellen auch wirklich so gut klappt


----------



## gonzo_trial (9. Dezember 2001)

Hm ich würd da nicht so negativ rangehn!

solch eine "kleine" Firma hat auch ein image zu Verlieren und die Werden dir keinen Gebrochenen Rahmen oderso andrehen!

Frag doch einfach mal nach die antworten dir bestimmt!

Ciaoi
Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sept (11. Dezember 2001)

ich hab schon mal ne email hingeschickt aber bis her hat mir noch keiner geantwortet.


----------



## ChrisKing (11. Dezember 2001)

da kannst du warten bis du schwarz wirst  Der Service beim Hoffmann is super mies. Wenn du aufm Anrufbeantworter was hinterlässt oder ne Mail schickst, dann dauert es Ewigkeiten bis eine Antwort kommt, wenn überhaupt. Am besten du rufst an und versuchst direkt mit ihm zu reden.  

Chris


----------



## trialelmi (11. Dezember 2001)

tja das stimmt leider aber hier die Tel.06 222 - 75 244
Fax. 77 29 05


----------



## Jonas999 (29. April 2012)

der rahmen für 4Cross? http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...-Works-Dual-Slalom-4X-Rahmen-2012::44744.html total leicht und super billig. geo scheint mir auch gut zu sein. freu mich über hilfe..


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (29. April 2012)

11 Jahre später...


----------



## Jonas999 (29. April 2012)

is doch egal hab das eben gefunden und wollte das fragen.


----------



## holmar (29. April 2012)

und sogar im völlig falschen unterforum. beeindruckend


----------



## family-biker (29. April 2012)

massive LOL


----------

